# 2012 > 2011



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The best memory of 2011 thread revealed to me that my 2011 was a pretty mediocre year and I need to have a better 2012. So this thread is dedicated to that. Anyone else who wants to have a better year this time is welcome to contribute their own ideas. 

- I need to learn more stuff in 2012. I didn't learn enough in 2011. I can't think of any really big thing that I learned last year. I think it's been a long time since that happened. 

That's the main thing I've come up with so far. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I need to compose more stuff this year. Last year, all I got done were some sketches that never worked out. However, for the first time, I now have a job and an income, which has boosted my self-confidence quite a bit. That should help when it comes time to find the motivation to actually sit down and compose.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Apart from the struggle to compose something "classical" (I have "composed" some music in the realm between Rock and Folk, some sort of Progressive Rock I guess) I need to figure out what I want to do with my life, and the past year only made me more confused. The good things were that I finally had my first job, got to live abroad and this was the year when I truly fell in love with Classical Music. 
Oh, and I've got a lot of books I need to read. Can't find time for them with all this music.
Edit: And I really need to find a partner.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I used to take at least one big trip each year and 2011 didn't produce such a trip; not even a little one. I've gotta take a step back and find a way to make more money working less and still doing what I love doing. I looking into major studio drum and bass work as well as voice-overs. Chocolate silk, eh Countess?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I am trying to employ more patience when composing. I often find, even just half an hour ago, that I have plenty of good ideas but my tendency is to rush in. It's not so much that I think I need to plan things out better, planning has never worked for me, but just that I need to learn to take my time when writing.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Probably be a bit less grumpy and irritable. Accentuate the positive and jettison the negative. Or lessen it. All else that's good can follow, me hopes...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Buy more Schnittke. I was even thinking of having this put onto a button badge.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Get well.
Start teaching piano lessons.
Actually finish a composition for once.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

All composers here, eh?

Well, I would like to practice more if I can. Practice more efficiently. And like Klavier, maybe starts some flute lessons for young students.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Other than getting the flu after getting the flu shot, '11 was a very good year. 

I don't believe in Santa (only Bad Santa), so I feel silly about wishing for something in '12, or any year. 

I do believe you make your own luck for the most part. Anything else is a bonus...icing on the cake.

Be well, go well.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Improving my scholar complex in the making
Piano playing
Any exciting or unexpected twists the new year may bring, let me have it!
Things are looking up already from last year.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Finish my sixth and seventh symphonies.
Listen to more Ligeti.
Listen to music by female composers as many are far too underrated.
Play viola better.
Win another guitar competition.
Learn Mozart's sonata K283
Get over 10,000 posts on this website.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Listen to music by female composers as many are far too underrated.


Come to my college, where _the best professor I have ever had_ teaches a Women as Composers class. She introduced me to the music of so many wonderful composers I'd never even heard of.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

My goal is to reach 100 posts and become a "Senior Member". Hope the requirement is not 101!!


Edit: yipppeeee !!!!!


Second edit: Ok now listen up all you juniors...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ignore this


----------

